# Solved: Outlook Operation Failed



## bobkatbf

Why do I get this message when I click "send'/Receive " to get my emails in Outlook?


"The operation failed."


Then in a little while , without clicking on send/receive = the email will come in.

I have Windows XP & Outlook is part of Office.


----------



## Kitch

You don't say what version of Outlook you're using, but this might be worth a look.........

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;312354

A few more options........

http://support.microsoft.com/search...eceive+The+operation+failed&x=6&y=12&srch=sup


----------



## bobkatbf

We have Outlook 2002.


I don't get this error message :"The operation failed. An object could not be found" .

It simply says :"The operation failed ."


----------



## Kitch

I see, I'm sorry I couldn't match the exact error message.

Did you review the other results for possibilities? 
Do you have the latest Office service packs installed?


----------



## bobkatbf

The emails do arrive in my Inbox. But not when I click on "Send/Receive".
But what is weird is that my emails go out immediately that I send.

I guess that I tend to be leary of Service Packs- but maybe I shouldn't be that way!
When did latest Service Pack come out?


----------



## bobkatbf

why am I getting this message from Microsoft Outlook when I try to download my emails ???:

Operation Failed


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *bobkatbf*

Since this appears to be a problem not yet solved, I have merged your post with your original thread.

Please continue all replies here.

Have you tried Help > Detect and Repair ?

You may need the office CD when repair is performed.

Let us know.


----------



## bobkatbf

The problem cleared up when I completely shut down computer. It was fine when I restarted.


----------



## EAFiedler

Thanks for posting back and letting us know what worked! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------



## D2011

For anyone finding this thread after typing "operation failed" in Outlook in Google or something, you may want to check in task manager that you dont have 2 Outlooks open. If you are a novice, the above advice is probably easier. Just reboot & it will close the 2nd Outlook for you.


----------



## Daudi

I have outlook 2002, and I receive the same message " The operation failed" when try open attachments. Any solution to this?


----------



## don-del-diablo

HI GUys i did the Help Detect and repair and it ran and had the usual green bar going on a line as if it is downloading something or running a program showing u how long it will take...... then it asked me to insert my office 2000 disk which i have lost, so i clicked out cancel you wish not to continue yes and hey presto it worked so just before u stick the cd in there is a bit that checks the program is working correctly.

Hope that made sense thanks for pointing me in the right direction. It was driving me nuts the switch on and switch off did not work, so try this first. Ive had this problem for about a week, the e mails were coming in as and when but it was the send and receve that wasnt working?


----------

